# Turnips



## David Cottrell (Sep 21, 2008)

What happened to turnips? As a kid I would pull them out of the garden and eat them on the spot until I learned that I had better hide in the bushes while I had my snack. Gave mother fits eventhough I assured her that I licked them clean before eating. True story.

Here is a delightful recipe from veg4health.com - Nancy said I could post  up the webpage or the recipe for that matter - the link is easier. 
http://www.veg4health.com/step_by_step_sweet_skillet_turnips.html
It really is good - the turnips are washed and everything. I was surprised - family likes the recipe.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 21, 2008)

I love turnips! I generally just boil or steam and mash them, add butter and S&P - like mashed 'taters. When I was introducing my children to the flavor I mixed them with mashed potatoes.

I also like to dice them and add to a pot of greens and diced bacon/salt pork/smoked ham hock.


----------



## chefmiker (Sep 21, 2008)

Nothing like a good pot roast with carrots and onions and celery and potatoes and turnips.  Mmmm MMMMMMmmm.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 21, 2008)

I never really knew what to do with them , other than toss them in soup.
Can they be used similasr to Rutabaga's ?  BEcause I love rutabaga's.  I usually boil rutabagas and carots until soft, then mash them along with cream, salt, pepper a litle sugar. ( learned this from dinner impossible, and it was great)


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 21, 2008)

David Cottrell said:
			
		

> What happened to turnips?


 
They are alive and well! They are grown, and consumed in great quanities in my area.....Mostly as part of a pot of greens...turnip, mustard, etc. Mashed, and seasoned...In a stew/soup or around a roast...added towards the end of cooking so they will just be tender...Eaten raw with a sprinkle of salt.....


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 21, 2008)

Speak of the Devil!!

I'm roasting a duck tonight for dinner & plan to serve it with roasted root vegetables consisting of tiny multicolored baby potatoes, white & purple-top turnips, carrots, onions, & garlic cloves.  Since the white turnips came from the farmers market with a big head of lovely greens, I plan to saute the greens separately in some olive oil & seasoning, & then toss them in with the root veggies when they're done roasting.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 21, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> They are alive and well! They are grown, and consumed in great quanities in my area.....Mostly as part of a pot of greens...turnip, mustard, etc. Mashed, and seasoned...In a stew/soup or around a roast...added towards the end of cooking so they will just be tender...Eaten raw with a sprinkle of salt.....


 
since i am from the south, i have eaten all of the above methods of turnips. been in calif for 50 years. hardly ever see them here. we i have served them people were not impressed. once i do em just for me.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 21, 2008)

*I love turnips, always did, but I also like rutabaga, which is a sister to turnips and taste  much the same.   I admit, I don't see turnips in the stores anymore like we used to.  Turnips have always had a "bum rap" pretty much like spinach and prunes.   Maybe they should change the name like they did with prunes.  Nobody want to buy them when they were called prunes.  Now that they call them dried plums they fly off the shelves.  Okay, lets all think of a new name for turnips.  *

*Just butter, salt and pepper for me. Brings out the best of the turnip flavor.*


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 21, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Speak of the Devil!!
> 
> I'm roasting a duck tonight for dinner & plan to serve it with roasted root vegetables consisting of tiny multicolored baby potatoes, white & purple-top turnips, carrots, onions, & garlic cloves. Since the white turnips came from the farmers market with a big head of lovely greens, I plan to saute the greens separately in some olive oil & seasoning, & then toss them in with the root veggies when they're done roasting.


 
_Your menu sounds great.  Perfect for a fall dinner and sauteed turnip greens are terrific.  _


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks - it worked out great!!!

The duck was crisp-skinned & tender, & the root veggies with the turnip greens tossed in at the last minute were really delicious.


----------



## David Cottrell (Sep 21, 2008)

babetoo said:


> since i am from the south, i have eaten all of the above methods of turnips. been in calif for 50 years. hardly ever see them here. we i have served them people were not impressed. once i do em just for me.


 
That's it mostly! I was born and raised in Western North Carolina - loved those turnips. Moved to Ohio a bunch of years ago and sure enough I really checked my favorite fresh fruits and veggies department today. Looked like five or six kinds of cabbage, thirty or forty kinds of lettuce , bunches of this and that and at most, a double handfull of turnips. They're mostly a southern thing I guess. 

I shall save these ideas in my DC recipe file!


----------



## paddfoot (Nov 22, 2008)

question, my wife picked up some turnip for thursday, i was expecting a big hard wax covered thing, i got 3 small "purple top turinps, 
 question one, what was i cooking befor
 question two, what do i do with these


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 22, 2008)

What you apparently were expecting was a Rutabaga; what you got were turnips.

If you were planning on the usually turkey-day Rutabaga mash, either you or your wife need to revisit the store to pick one up.  Small white purple-top turnips, while delicious in their own right, aren't going to make a turkey-day mash.

For the little purple tops you have, just peel them, cut them up & cook them as you would carrots.  They're great just buttered, or buttered & sugar-glazed.


----------



## paddfoot (Nov 22, 2008)

thanx breezy, i'll be going out tomorrow for a rutabaga, i love those things, especially in boiled dinner. 

wow im getting hungry just thinking about it


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 22, 2008)

turnips, rutabaga, parsnips...love soups, love to be mixed with mashed potatoes, really love to be roasted next to your bird or joint of meat. Roast them mixed alone with beets and celery root, olive oil and thyme, s & p! 

Turnips also love carrots ...steam them together and then rough chop them together. Outstanding!


----------



## Constance (Nov 22, 2008)

I tried to try to talk DH into trying parsnips, but no luck, so I told him to just get me some, and he won't have to eat them.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Dec 10, 2008)

I saw a recipe in the Wahington post for a Roasted turnip and carrot soup so I made something similar. I roasted turnips and red peppers, then pureed them and then put them in already made chicken soup stock that had celery, onion and carrots, garlic too I think. I added some cream and decided to use nutmeg as a spice. Need lots of salt and pepper too. Came out real well, I always have good luck with soups, not the same for desserts.


----------

